# Key fob not working



## Beatty109 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a 2017 TT which has keyless Start/Stop. Yesterday I left my keys in the car overnight (I know, I know) and now the key fob isn't working for the central locking and I have to touch the back of it to the sensor by the steering wheel to start the engine. I can use the manual key for locking and unlocking but it sets the alarm off when unlocking. Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to resolve the problem or is it going to have to be a trip to Audi? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Change the battery and see if that solves it. 
Does the spare key work?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

It sounds to me like the key fob battery may have run out.


----------



## Beatty109 (Dec 14, 2019)

The spare key doesn't work and hasn't worked since I bought the car. I thought it could be the battery but it seemed a coincidence to have happened the only time I've left them in the car overnight. Also I thought the car would give me a warning message that the battery needed changing and it hasn't.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would change both batteries and ensure they are the right way round.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seems a coincidence that it went after leaving it in the car overnight. The car won't start unless the fob is in range so that suggests that there must be some communication between the fob and the car's ECU until it starts.
I wonder whether the fob kept listening out for a signal from the ECU all night which may have drained the 2017 oldish battery in the fob.


----------



## Beatty109 (Dec 14, 2019)

It was the battery!! Thanks so much for your input. The car itself not telling me to change the battery threw me.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Beatty109 said:


> It was the battery!! Thanks so much for your input. The car itself not telling me to change the battery threw me.


You can tell if the battery has gone because the red sensor light on the top leading edge of the key fob won't light up when you press it! Sadly, you may experience the problem again in the future if the car is somehow draining the batteries in the fobs.


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Same issue for me today after leaving the car parked up over Christmas. Neither key fob will work (I've never used one of them so it could have died a while ago for all I know) I didn't get any prior warning either. Hopefully a couple of new batteries will sort it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

se9boy said:


> Same issue for me today after leaving the car parked up over Christmas. Neither key fob will work (I've never used one of them so it could have died a while ago for all I know) I didn't get any prior warning either. Hopefully a couple of new batteries will sort it.


Yep, almost certainly. I would get them from the local Audi dealer as I have read quite a few posts in other threads where the owner has replaced with new batteries (from Amazon or wherever) and this hasn't cured the problem.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I make sure I have a couple of spare batteries for key fobs, as when they start to go, they go quick. Misses got stranded in town where the battery died in the fob - yellow warning light only came on that day. Just a suspicion here, but the batteries fitted by Audi seem to be a bit crap, as when I have replaced with Duracell versions, they last way longer.


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

I had a spare Duracell battery at home and have just put it into my 'usual' key fob - all sorted!
Ps. The original battery was a Panasonic and has lasted since June 17 I'm my car - I guess that's not too bad.


----------

